# Sourdough Cinnamon Raisin Bread



## bassman

I posted this last fall, but like so many posts it got lost in the shuffle.  Pineywoods liked the looks of this so much, he made it a sticky.
Make up the sourdough bread (recipe below).  When making into loaves, roll out into a rectangle.  Spread liberally with melted butter, cinnamon sugar and raisins.  Roll up tightly, sealing the ends of the loaf, place seam side down in the baking pan and let raise until doubled.  Bake at 375 degrees for about 35 minutes or until the loaf sounds hollow when tapped on the bottom.  This bread makes excellent toast and also freezes well.  Enjoy.





















Sourdough White Bread


1 cup sourdough starter
2 cups lukewarm water
2 ½ cups white flour

The night before you plan to make bread, prepare your sourdough batter. Place the starter n a warm bowl. Add the lukewarm water and stir until well combined. Gradually add the flour, beating until the batter is smooth. Cover the bowl tightly with plastic wrap and set the bowl in a warm place until morning.

6 – 6 ½ cups white flour
2 Tb honey
2 tsp salt
1 ½ cups lukewarm water
½ cup dry milk
2 Tb butter, melted
1 egg
1 Tb water

Return one cup of the sourdough batter to your original starter. To the remainder in the bowl, add one cup flour, honey, salt, water, dry milk and melted butter. Beat until smooth. Add flour, one-half cup at a time until the dough starts to pull away from the sides of the bowl and becomes too stiff to stir with a spatula. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured board and begin kneading, using the remaining flour as necessary to keep the dough from sticking to the board and your hands. Continue to knead until the dough is smooth and elastic. Place the dough in an oiled bowl, cover with a damp cloth and let rise in a warm spot (85*) until doubled in bulk. This will probably take at least two hours. Punch the dough down, cover the bowl and let rise again for 30-45 minutes. Turn the dough out onto the floured board and divide it into two equal pieces. Shape each into a loaf and place in well oiled loaf tins. Cover and let rise until doubled in bulk. Slit the tops of the loaves lengthwise about one-half inch deep. Combine the egg and water and brush the tops of the loaves with a little of the glaze. Bake the loaves in a preheated 375* oven for 35-45 minutes or until they test done. Turn out immediately onto a rack to cool.

Note: I also mix one egg in the original dough to lighten the loaf.


----------



## olflatlander

Bear with me here as I just can't resist!HOLY MOLEY BASSMAN THAT IS A GOOOOOOOOOD LOOKING LOAF OF BREAD!My mouth started watering and I came to my senses just as I was about to smear a big glob of butter on my computer screen!Anyway I can't wait to try that recipeThanks for the post!olflatlander


----------



## roller

Well it sure looks good.. Nice job B Man..


----------



## smokinhusker

Wow, that is picture perfect!


----------



## daveomak

Yes that does look good........


----------

